# Cheap angle vice to turn table



## Shotgun (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm not sure what the proper name for one of these would be.  It is not exactly a rotary table, though it mostly does the same job.  I'll just call it a turn table.









						Turn a cheap angle vice into a turn table
					

I repurpose a broken angle vice into a table to turn an outside radius on parts.




					rumble.com


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 23, 2021)

I do this with the Hartford head chuck . Works great .  No need for special fixtures or tools , just a " fitsall wrench " .


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 23, 2021)

" Fitsall wrench " .



			Amazon.com


----------



## cathead (Sep 24, 2021)

Making a jig for a vise is not difficult and when not using the jig, the vise is operational as well.
I took a couple photos of one I made out of wood although one could make one out of metal as well.
Here are several photos so you get the idea.




	

		
			
		

		
	
Here is the jig mounted in the vise.  The center is easily found by rotating the vise and boring a center hole for a pin.  I use it mostly
for one offs in sheet metal or aluminum.  It's quick and easy to use and quite handy to use in place of a heavy rotary table if the
application fits.  On the last job I was using some sheet metal screws to hold down the work.


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 24, 2021)

Very interesting. I have the swivel base from my Atlas shaper vise that I took off and never use. And according to past polls most folks don’t use their vise swivel base either so it’s just sitting on a shelf somewhere. The plate to fit on the base would be the easy part IMHO. So, if I decide my rotary table is too much hassle (10” which it’s a heavy beast) for a non precision application this would be a very cool fix. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Shotgun (Sep 24, 2021)

The beauty of using the bottom of the vice is that it matches the bottom so that you get use of the angle gauge engraved on the bottom.

But, now that I've seen what @cathead did, I'm thinking I can screw a block of wood to the top half, or make an aluminum plate with a grid of threaded holes to hold parts down.  You can see in the video that I had a bit of a problem with that part.


----------



## rabler (Sep 24, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> " Fitsall wrench " .


The answer to "Go fetch a left handed metric crescent wrench".  Usually followed by needing 3 gallons of "Prop wash".


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 25, 2021)

And a sky hook, and you coming to the snipe hunt tonite? It starts at midnite…..


----------

